# Gravitonen, Sonnenfinsternisse, Einstein; ein paar Fragen;)



## Pagz (3. Mai 2011)

Hey PCGHX

Ich soll für den Physikunterricht ein kleines Referat vorbereiten.
Das Thema hat mein Lehrer nicht wircklich genannant, nur dass ich etwas über die Sonnenfinsternis 1919 (die hier) herrausfinden soll.
Dazu soll ich noch etwas über Gravitonen sagen 
Graviton

Da mich das Thema aber allgemein sehr interessiert, hab ich mir gedacht, ich erkläre noch ein bisschen drum herum

Erstmal hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1; Wie wurde die Krümmung des Lichts von anderen Sternen genau gemessen?

2; Wieso altert der "Zwilling", der zum Mars reist langsamer als sein Bruder auf der Erde. Und was hat das mit der Relativitätstheorie zu tun?

3; Wieso gibt es nicht schnelleres als Licht?

4; Wieso würde man Licht, das dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit "überholt" trotzdem als Lichtgeschwindigkeit sehen, obwohl man selbst z.B 300 000 Km/h fliegt?

5; Wie übertragen Gravitonen Schwerkraft?

6; Wie können Teilchen (z.B Gravitonen) keine Masse haben?

Falls mir irgentwer noch etwas interessantes zu dem Thema sagen will, oder vielleicht sogar versuchen will mir das Prinzip von Gravitonen in eigenen Worten zu erklären, der ist natürlich herzlich willkommen

Ok, das war ne Menge, ich hoffe trotzdem, dass sich unter den Physikinteressierten hier ein paar Leute finden, die bereit wären mir weiter zu helfen


Mfg, und schon mal ein dickes Danke an alle, Robin123


----------



## Bierseppi (3. Mai 2011)

> 2; Wieso altert der "Zwilling", der zum Mars reist langsamer als sein Bruder auf der Erde. Und was hat das mit der Relativitätstheorie zu tun?
> 
> 3; Wieso gibt es nicht schnelleres als Licht?
> 
> 4; Wieso würde man Licht, das dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit "überholt" trotzdem als Lichtgeschwindigkeit sehen, obwohl man selbst z.B 300 000 Km/h fliegt?



Also das ist so bei über 10% Lichtgeschw. (ab jetzt c) verändert sich der raum in der 4. Dimension. das heist man macht eine art zeitreise. Film der Uni Tübingen zur Reise mit lichtgeschw. alle objekte werden kürzer von der länge her aber nur für den reisenden falls man wieder anhält hat man wieder normallänge... deshalv ist der eine zeilling älter als der andere...


Licht ist sowohl ein Teilchen (Auch photon genannt) als auch eine Welle durch die 4. Dimension... es gibt versuche bei denen mal licht als teilchen und mal als Welle dargestellt wird auch bei fast genau gleichen Versuchen.... licht hat zudem keine masse und das ist das entscheidende denn wenn es masse hätte beräuchte man unendlich viel energie nach E=mc² um ein Teilchen auf c zu beschleunigen somit giebt es nichts schnelleres als licht... deshalb ist auch die frage 4 unnütz weil man nicht so schnell fliegen kann und kann man geschwindigkeit sehen ??? damit bräuchte man messgeräte welche mit lich funktionieren und wir schaffen es ja nicht mal bei laserpistolen der polizei eine richtige geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln


----------



## Pagz (3. Mai 2011)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> Also das ist so bei über 10% Lichtgeschw. (ab jetzt c) verändert sich der raum in der 4. Dimension. das heist man macht eine art zeitreise. Film der Uni Tübingen zur Reise mit lichtgeschw. alle objekte werden kürzer von der länge her aber nur für den reisenden falls man wieder anhält hat man wieder normallänge... deshalv ist der eine zeilling älter als der andere...
> 
> 
> Licht ist sowohl ein Teilchen (Auch photon genannt) als auch eine Welle durch die 4. Dimension... es gibt versuche bei denen mal licht als teilchen und mal als Welle dargestellt wird auch bei fast genau gleichen Versuchen.... licht hat zudem keine masse und das ist das entscheidende denn wenn es masse hätte beräuchte man unendlich viel energie nach E=mc² um ein Teilchen auf c zu beschleunigen somit giebt es nichts schnelleres als licht... deshalb ist auch die frage 4 unnütz weil man nicht so schnell fliegen kann und kann man geschwindigkeit sehen ??? damit bräuchte man messgeräte welche mit lich funktionieren und wir schaffen es ja nicht mal bei laserpistolen der polizei eine richtige geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln



Ja mit sehen meinte ich messen, war ja auch nur theoretisch die Frage

Auf jeden Fall mal vielen Dank, hat einige meiner Fragen geklärt

Leider genau die, die ich nicht für das Referat brauche, aber egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> 1; Wie wurde die Krümmung des Lichts von anderen Sternen genau gemessen?



Erst mal, das Licht wird nicht gekrümmt. Der Raum, in dem sich das Licht fortbewegt, ist gekrümmt. Das hat man bei einer Sonnenfinsternis festgestellt, denn das wurde von Einstein postuliert. Eine Masse (wie ein Stern) krümmt den Raum, je stärker, desto mehr Masse. Das Licht durchläuft diesen Raum und folgt der Krümmung. Der Stern, der hinter der Sonne ist (man hat das mit einem entfernten Stern gemacht) war zum Zeitpunkt der Sonnenfinster an einem anderen Ort als ohne Sonnenfinsternis. Dadurch konnte Einsteins Vorstellungen von der Raumkrümmung bestätigt werden.



Robin123 schrieb:


> 2; Wieso altert der "Zwilling", der zum Mars reist langsamer als sein Bruder auf der Erde. Und was hat das mit der Relativitätstheorie zu tun?



Je näher du dich einer großen Masse näherst, desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit, daher laufen die Uhren auf der Erde auch langsamer als im Weltraum. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist das ähnlich. Je schneller du dich bewegst, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab. Auch das hat Einstein postuliert und auch das konnte durch Experimente bestätigt werden. Wenn also der Zwillingsbruder sehr schnell zu einem anderen Planeten fliegt und dann wieder nach Hause kommt, ist er weniger gealtert als sein Zwilling, der auf der Erde blieb.



Robin123 schrieb:


> 3; Wieso gibt es nicht schnelleres als Licht?



Derzeit ist nichts bekannt, was schneller als das Licht sein kann, es gibt Theorien zu einem "Überlichtteilchen" aber keine Hinweise deuten darauf, dass es so ein Teilchen gibt.
Beim Tunneleffekt kann man von "Überlichtgeschwindigkeit" sprechen (mehr oder weniger), aber das sind Bereiche der Quantenphysik, die noch nicht genau erklärt werden können.



Robin123 schrieb:


> 4; Wieso würde man Licht, das dich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit "überholt" trotzdem als Lichtgeschwindigkeit sehen, obwohl man selbst z.B 300 000 Km/h fliegt?



Erstens kannst du nichts überholen, was mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt. Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist eine Grenze, du kannst da keine Geschwindigkeiten mehr zusammenrechnen. Wenn du in einem Raumschiff bist, das mit halber Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt und du ein Lichtstrahl nach vorne aussendest, dann fliegt er eben nicht mit 1 1/2 Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sondern seine Frequenz erhöht sich, das Licht wird in das blaue Spektrum verschoben (siehe Doppler-Effekt).



Robin123 schrieb:


> 5; Wie übertragen Gravitonen Schwerkraft?



Das Graviton wird von der Quantenfeldtheorie postuliert, aber man hat es bisher noch nicht entdecken können.
Laut der Theorie übertragen Massen durch den Austausch von Gravitonen Schwerkraft. Wenn man die Quantenphysik mit der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie vereinen will, muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass einer von beiden nicht Recht hat, denn beides geht nicht, entweder Graviton von Raumkrümmung. 



Robin123 schrieb:


> 6; Wie können Teilchen (z.B Gravitonen) keine Masse haben?



Weil ein masseloses Teilchen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilchen, aus dem Nichts erzeugt werden können. Das merkst du, wenn du eine Lampe einschaltest.
Genauer ist ein Photon der Überträger der dritten Kraft im Universum, der elektromagnetischen Kraft. Es muss masselos sein, damit es diese Kraft übertragen kann, ein massives Teilchen könnte das nicht.
Ebenso gilt das für den Überträger der anderen Kraft im Universum, also z.B. der Gravitationskraft. Ein Graviton muss also auch masselos sein.
Der Überträger der starken Kernkraft, das Gluon, ist ebenfalls masselos. Alle masselosen Teilchen bewegen sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Alle Teilchen werden als Eichbosonen zusammengefasst.
Zu den vier Kräften des Universums gibt es vier "Träger" der Kraft.

Starke Wechselwirkung = Gluon
Schwache Wechselwirkung = Boson (W und Z Bosonen)
Elektromagnetische Wechsewirkung =  Photon
Gravitation = Graviton (_nur postuliert, nicht bewiesen_)


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst mal, das Licht wird nicht gekrümmt. Der Raum, in dem sich das Licht fortbewegt, ist gekrümmt. Das hat man bei einer Sonnenfinsternis festgestellt, denn das wurde von Einstein postuliert. Eine Masse (wie ein Stern) krümmt den Raum, je stärker, desto mehr Masse. Das Licht durchläuft diesen Raum und folgt der Krümmung. Der Stern, der hinter der Sonne ist (man hat das mit einem entfernten Stern gemacht) war zum Zeitpunkt der Sonnenfinster an einem anderen Ort als ohne Sonnenfinsternis. Dadurch konnte Einsteins Vorstellungen von der Raumkrümmung bestätigt werden.



Ok, die Bahn des Lichts wird gekrümmt richtig?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich das vorstellen wie ein gespanntes Gummtuch, auf das man eine große Melone (Sonne) legt. Diese Melone drückt das Tuch natürlich ein, wodurch vorbeirollende Gegenstände angezogen werden und eine bestimmt Energie brauchen, um nicht an der Melone "kleben" zu bleiben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Je näher du dich einer  großen Masse näherst, desto langsamer vergeht die Zeit, daher laufen die  Uhren auf der Erde auch langsamer als im Weltraum. Bei hohen  Geschwindigkeiten ist das ähnlich. Je schneller du dich bewegst, desto  langsamer läuft die Zeit ab. Auch das hat Einstein postuliert und auch  das konnte durch Experimente bestätigt werden. Wenn also der  Zwillingsbruder sehr schnell zu einem anderen Planeten fliegt und dann  wieder nach Hause kommt, ist er weniger gealtert als sein Zwilling, der  auf der Erde blieb.



Ok, aber wieso ist das so? Lässt sich das mit der Krümmung des Raums/ der Zeit erklären?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erstens kannst du nichts überholen, was mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt.  Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist eine Grenze, du kannst da keine  Geschwindigkeiten mehr zusammenrechnen.



Ich meinte auch, das dich das Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegende Teilchen überholt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem Raumschiff bist, das mit halber Lichtgeschwindigkeit  fliegt und du ein Lichtstrahl nach vorne aussendest, dann fliegt er eben  nicht mit 1 1/2 Lichtgeschwindigkeit, sondern seine Frequenz erhöht  sich, das Licht wird in das blaue Spektrum verschoben (siehe  Doppler-Effekt).



Wow danke, das hab ich zwar gar nicht gefragt, aber auch noch nie wircklich verstanden.
Kannst du Gedanken lesen?


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laut der Theorie übertragen Massen durch den Austausch von Gravitonen Schwerkraft.


Aber Photonen haben doch keine Masse, wie können sie trotzdem von der Schwerkraft beeinflusst werden?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil ein masseloses Teilchen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Teilchen, aus dem Nichts erzeugt werden können.



Aus was bestehen diese Teilchen dann? Und wo kommt die Energie dafür her?

Du hast mir auf jeden Fall schon eine Menge weitergeholfen, schon viel mehr, als ich für das "Referat" brauche, ab jetzt ist es also nur noch Interesse meinerseits

Dickes Danke an dich

Edit: Noch eine Frage:

Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf, dass Gravitonen(oder allgemein Teilchen) für die Schwerkraft verantwortlich sind?

Ok, doch noch eine:

Irgentwie passt die Formel E=MC² nicht auf Masselose Teilchen oder?
Wenn man jetzt zum Beispiel nach c umformen will, kommt E/M=C² herraus, wobei man ja durch 0 Teilen müsste?? Dazu hätte das Teillchen ja auch keine Ennergie, da m(=0)*C² ja auch 0 ergeben würde? Wie kann ein Teillchen ohne Energie Energie übertragen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Ok, die Bahn des Lichts wird gekrümmt richtig?



Richtig, die Raumzeit ist gekrümmt, das Licht folgt nur der Raumzeitkrümmung



Robin123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich das vorstellen wie ein gespanntes Gummtuch, auf das man eine große Melone (Sonne) legt. Diese Melone drückt das Tuch natürlich ein, wodurch vorbeirollende Gegenstände angezogen werden und eine bestimmt Energie brauchen, um nicht an der Melone "kleben" zu bleiben.



So ungefähr, dieser Vergleich mit dem Gummituch wird gerne genommen, da er das zweidimensional zeigt, was vierdimensional passiert.
Die Sonne in diesem Fall krümmt die Raumzeit so stark, dass das Licht länger braucht um diese Krümmung zu durchlaufen als wenn die Sonne nicht da ist.
Da die Lichtgeschwindigkeit aber keine Konstante ist, das Photon aber in jedem Fall Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht (erreichen muss), muss also die Zeit langsamer ablaufen, wenn der Weg länger wird.
Dieser Weg wird länger, je mehr Masse den Raum krümmt, bis du irgendwann so eine starke Raumzeitkrümmung hast, aus der auch das Licht nicht mehr entkommen kann, weil ihm schlicht die Zeit dafür fehlt.
Innerhalb des Ereignishorizontes bleibt die Zeit stehen, es vergeht kein Zeit mehr, da die Lichtgeschwindigkeit aber Weg/Zeit abhängig ist (nämlich m/s) kann das Licht nicht "beschleunigen" weil einfach die Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden ist, das Licht bleibt hinter dem Ereignishorizont gefangen.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Ok, aber wieso ist das so? Lässt sich das mit der Krümmung des Raums/ der Zeit erklären?



Das ist eben die Grundlage der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie. Die Gravitation ist keine Kraft im dem Sinne, sondern eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Massen krümmen die Raumzeit und durch die Krümmung werden andere Massen an sie gebunden. Die Sonne krümmt die Raumzeit so stark, dass die Erde innerhalb dieser Krümmung auf einer gerade Bahn entlangläuft. Dreidimensional betracht umkreist die Erde die Sonne, vierdimensional betrachtet ist die Bahn der Erde aber absolut gerade.

Der Apfel, der vom Baum fällt, wird also nicht "angezogen, sondern befindet sich innerhalb der Raumzeitkrümmung der Erde. Auch der Apfel "erzeugt" eine Raumzeitkrümmung mit seiner Masse. Da sie aber viel, viel geringer ist als die der Erde, bewegt er sich auf die Erde zu und nicht anders rum. (obwohl auch die Erde sich auf den Apfel zubewegt, aber das ist so gering, dass man das nicht messen kann). Wo man das aber messen kann ist beim Mond. Den der Mond umkreist nicht die Erde, wie viele annehmen (stimmt einfach nicht, wenn man sich die Grundlagen der Raumzeit anschaut), sondern sie umkreisen einen gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt (der aber innerhalb der Erde liegt). Deshalb hast du bei Flut auch immer zwei Flutberge, jeweils entgegen liegend auf der Erde.
Messungen haben auch bestätigt, dass der Mond mit seiner Raumzeitkrümmung nicht nur das Wasser der Ozeane anhebt, sondern auch die Erde selbst. Er ist also teilweise für Erdbeben verantwortlich.
Spektakulärer kannst du das beim Jupiter Mond Io sehen, der ist dem Jupiter so nah, dass er regelrecht "durchgeknetet" wird (Io ist etwas größer als der Mond der Erde). Nirgends im Sonnensystem gibt es mehr und stärkere Vulkanaktivitäten und Erdbeben als auf Io.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch, das dich das Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegende Teilchen überholt



Wenn du mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegst (mal angenommen, du kannst das), dann kann dich nichts überholen, du kannst aber auch nichts aussenden, denn das Licht, was du aussendest (oder ein Funksignal) kann ja nicht schneller fliegen, es kann dein Raumschiff also gar nicht verlassen. Außerdem muss man auch hier wieder sagen, wie auch beim Ereignishorizont, dass die Zeit bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit stehen bleibt. Ein Photon kann also innerhalb von Null Sekunden das gesamte Universum durchqueren.
Da für das Photon keine Zeit vergeht, bleibt es auch immer so, wie es ist, wenn es ausgesandt wird. Das ist übrigens der große Unterschied zum Neutrino. Beim Neutrino nahm man auch an, dass es masselos ist, aber man hat entdeckt, dass sich das Neutrino während des Fluges verändert (es "verwandelt" sich in ein anderes Neutrino). Das wäre aber unmöglich, wenn es masselos ist, also muss es eine Masse besitzen, allerdings muss die sehr gering sein, da sich Neutrinos annähernd mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Aber Photonen haben doch keine Masse, wie können sie trotzdem von der Schwerkraft beeinflusst werden?



Wie oben erwähnt, die Schwerkraft ist keine Kraft, wie du sie annehmen würdest, sie ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Albert Einstein hat das dargelegt und damit eine große Veränderung im Denken hervorgerufen, denn früher nahm man an, dass Raum und Zeit absolut sind, also unveränderlich. Einstein hat das Gegenteil bewiesen. Zeit ist abhängig vom Ort der Beobachtung und von der Geschwindigkeit des Beobachters. Mit dem Nachweis, dass eine Masse den Raum krümmt (wie eben beim Sonnenfinsternis Experiment 1919), musste man neu denken und auch das Photon, wie jedes andere Elementarteilchen muss sich dem unterordnen.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Aus was bestehen diese Teilchen dann? Und wo kommt die Energie dafür her?



Ein Photon ist das quantisierte Teilchen einer elektromagnetischen Welle. Die Energie dieser elektromagnetischen Welle ist abhängig von ihrer Frequenz (berechnend auf dem Planckschen Wirkungsquantum). Daher hat eine elektromagnetische Welle mit sehr kurzer Frequenz, wie ultraviolettem Licht, mehr Energie als z.B Mikrowellen. Mikrowellen sind wiederum energiereicher als Radiowellen. Die Energie selbst kommt von "Erzeuger", also z.B. vom Elektron. Wenn das Elektron einen Quantensprung macht (nennt man echt so), dann sendet es ein Photon aus. Auch in atomaren Bereichen kann ein Photon erzeugt werden, z.B. wenn sich Materie und Anti Materie begegnen.
Das Elektron kann den Quantensprung machen, wenn es angeregt wird (in dem Fall der Taschenlampe kommt die Energie, um die Elektronen anzuregen, von den Batterien). Du kannst also ein Photon sehr leicht und mit wenig Energieeinsatz erzeugen. Schon wenn du deine Hände aneinander reibst, erzeugst du Photonen, eben im Infrarotbereich, also in diesem Falle Wärmestrahlung. Wenn du zwei Steine zusammenschlägst, kannst du Funken erzeugen, du erzeugst also Photonen im sichtbaren Licht.

Teilchen zu erzeugen, die eine Masse haben, ist dagegen sehr, sehr viel schwieriger, weil die Energie, die du benötigst, umgleich größer ist als bei Photonen. Du kannst da diese Gleichung anwenden: m=m0 / √ (1-v²/c²).



Robin123 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf, dass Gravitonen(oder allgemein Teilchen) für die Schwerkraft verantwortlich sind?



Nun ja, laut der Quantenphysik gibt es einen Überträger einer Kraft. Ich hab dir ja aufgezeichnet, weler Überträger welche Kraft überträgt, also Gluon, Photon, Boson. Will man alle vier Kräfte der Natur vereinen (und daran arbeitet man seit Jahrzehnten) muss es auch einen Überträger der Gravitation geben, das man halt Graviton genannt hat. Leider hat man ein solches Teilchen noch nicht entdecken können. Es muss aber gefunden werden, sonst sind die Annahmen der Quantenphysik falsch.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Irgentwie passt die Formel E=MC² nicht auf Masselose Teilchen oder?
> Wenn man jetzt zum Beispiel nach c umformen will, kommt E/M=C² herraus, wobei man ja durch 0 Teilen müsste?? Dazu hätte das Teillchen ja auch keine Ennergie, da m(=0)*C² ja auch 0 ergeben würde? Wie kann ein Teillchen ohne Energie Energie übertragen?



Doch, das passt schon, denn "E" steht ja für die Ruhemasse. Photonen haben aber die Ruhemasse "null", also bleibt die Masse bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit gleich, eben auch "null". Anders sieht es aus, wenn das Teilchen eine Masse hat, wie ein Proton. Dort steigt die Masse deutlich an, wenn du Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen willst.
Genauer kannst du das mit folgender Gleichung betrachten: m=m0 / √ (1-v²/c²). E=mc² beschreibt die Äquivalenz von Masse und Energie, aber nicht die Massezunahme bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

So viel auf ein Mal

Ok das meiste hab ich verstanden, dafür schon mal danke

Ich hab nur noch nicht ganz kapiert, was jetzt eigentlich Schwerkraft ist. Du sagst es ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit, aber was haben dann Gravitonen damit zu tun?
Die anderen 3 Kräfte der Physik sind ja keine Eigenschaften der Raumzeit oder? Dann wäre die Gravitation ja etwas "besonderes". Dann könnte es doch auch sein, dass die Schwerkraft ohne Teilchen übertragen wird oder?
Gibt es eigentlich sonst noch etwas zu wissen über Gravitonen, außer, dass sie masselos sind, sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen, neutral geladen sind, die Träger der Gravitation sind und vielleicht gar nicht existieren?



> Dieser Weg wird länger, je mehr Masse den Raum krümmt, bis du irgendwann  so eine starke Raumzeitkrümmung hast, aus der auch das Licht nicht mehr  entkommen kann, weil ihm schlicht die Zeit dafür fehlt.



Das wäre dann ein schwarzes Loch nehme ich an?
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur noch nicht ganz kapiert, was jetzt eigentlich Schwerkraft ist. Du sagst es ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit, aber was haben dann Gravitonen damit zu tun?



Also... du musst unterscheiden. Laut Einstein ist die Gravitation keine Kraft in dem Sinne, wie andere Kräfte, die man kennt, sonst sie ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit, Massen krümmen die Raumzeit und "erzeugen" so Gravitation.
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie und die Quantenphysik beißen sich aber, denn die eine Theorie kann die Vorgänge nicht beschreiben, mit dem sich die andere beschäftigt. Die Quantenphysik "wirkt" bei großen Dingen nicht und die Relativitätstheorie "versagt" bei Dingen, die sehr klein sind.
Laut der Quantenphysik gibt es für jede Kraft einen "Kraftüberträger". Also muss es nach ihr auch einen Überträger der Gravitation geben. Nach Einstein braucht es dafür aber keinen, denn die Gravitation wird ja nicht übertragen, sie ist Teil der Raumzeit. Daher unterliegt sie auch nicht der Grenze der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Verschwindet die Sonne plötzlich, dann hat das direkte Auswirkungen auf die Erde, dafür muss keine Zeit "vergehen", man würde es direkt merken, weil sich die Raumzeit sofort ändert.
Nach der Quantenphysik kann sich aber eine Kraft nicht schneller als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit übertragen, also würde es 8 Minuten und 19 Sekunden dauern, bis man auf der Erde das Verschwinden der Sonne bemerken würde.
Hier "beißen" sich die beiden Theorien und eine muss falsch sein, wenn man alle vier Kräfte des Universums vereinen will (das muss man, wenn man den Urknall beschreiben will, denn aus dem Urknall haben sich die 4 Kräfte entwickelt, bzw. sind entstanden, also müssen sie einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben).  



Robin123 schrieb:


> Die anderen 3 Kräfte der Physik sind ja keine Eigenschaften der Raumzeit oder? Dann wäre die Gravitation ja etwas "besonderes". Dann könnte es doch auch sein, dass die Schwerkraft ohne Teilchen übertragen wird oder?
> Gibt es eigentlich sonst noch etwas zu wissen über Gravitonen, außer, dass sie masselos sind, sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen, neutral geladen sind, die Träger der Gravitation sind und vielleicht gar nicht existieren?



Genau, die starke Wechselwirkung, die schwachse Wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung haben Teilchen, die sie übertragen. Diese "Überträger der Kraft" müssen ähnliche Eigenschaften haben (z.B, den gleichen Spin). Experimente in Teilchenbeschleunigern haben gezeigt, dass sich die drei Kräfte vereinen lassen, zu einer einzigen Kraft, wie sie zu Beginn des Urknalls vorhanden sein muss. Doch bisher konnte man die Gravitation noch nicht da einbauen, sie passt nicht so wirklich dazu, da sie laut Einstein eben kein Teilchen braucht um sie zu übertragen, außerdem wirkt sie immer in eine Richtig, dazu summiert sie sich und sie ist unendlich.
Gab es aber einen Urknall, von dem man heute ausgeht, müssen aber alle vier Kräfte vereint gewesen sein (zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt natürlich). Diesem Punkt jagt man sozusagen hinterher und noch hat man ihn nicht gefunden, aber das Graviton wird eben postuliert. Es muss es geben, wenn man die Gravitation mit der Quantenphysik verbinden will.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ein schwarzes Loch nehme ich an?
> Mfg, Robin123



Genau, ein schwarzes Loch ist ein Punkt in der Raumzeit, die Grenze des schwarzen Loches ist der Ereignishorizont. 
Alles, was jenseits dieses Horizontes passiert, können wir mit unseren Mitteln der Physik nicht erklären, wir können nur bis zum Ereignishorizont erklären.


----------



## Pagz (4. Mai 2011)

Wow hochinteressant

Das müsste erst mal reichen für das Referat morgen. 

Hier als Dankeschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht fallen mir morgen noch ein paar mehr Fragen ein, jetzt schwirrt mir aber erst mal ein bisschen der Kopf

Mfg, Robin


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn du noch was wissen willst, frag einfach nach. 

Hmm.. Kekse, lecker...


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

Quanti du bist doof 

Jetzt muss ich mir die Reste hier raus suchen 

Also noch ne kurze Sache zu dem Photon, das dich von hinten überholt:

Wie Quanti schon gut erklärt hat, verändert sich die Zeit je nach dem wie schnell du dich bewegst. Das "geschickte" daran ist jetzt, das die Zeit für dich in dem Rahmen langsamer vergeht, in dem du dich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit annäherst. 
Ganz primitiv gesprochen ist ja eine Geschwindigkeit v=S/t. Du legst zwar durch deine hohe Geschwindigkeit eine Strecke S_1 zurück, und das Licht eine S_2, womit dann das Licht für dich die Stecke S=S_2-S_1 zurücklegt, die natürlich um so kürzer wird, je schneller du bist. Aber im gleichen Rahmen wird die Zeit t auch kürzer für dich. (ok das ist jetzt nicht ganz so klar, weil eigene Zeit und Zeit eines Beobachters, aber lassen wir das mal) Da S/t im gleichen Verhältnis bestehen bleiben, bleibt die von dir gemessene Lichtgeschwindigkeit eben gleich, egal wie schnell du dich bewegst.

Sodele jetzt noch was dazu warum Photonen keine Ruhemasse haben, und wie das mit deren Energie zusammenpasst.

Also für ein Photon gilt: E=hquer*omega  

hquer=h/(2*Pi) =:reduziertes Planksches Wirkungsquantum
omega=:Winkelfrequenz der Welle (es gilt dabei omega=2*Pi*f wobei f die Frequenz ist)

Sodele also wissen wir schon mal, das die Energie eines Photons als E=hquer*omega gegeben ist.

Nun zu E=m*c²

Das ist eigentlich nur ein Spezialfall, für die Situation, wenn du ruhende Teilchen hasst. Die vollständige Relation heißt wie folge:

E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c²

Da ein Photon die Energie E=hquer*omega hat, kannst du das mit E gleich setzen, und dann mit etwas Rechnung siehst du dann, dass das Photon, welches sich mit c bewegt, eben gar keine Energie mehr übrig hat um eine Masse zu haben. 

Daher gilt auch folgendes: Jedes Teilchen, welches sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt ist masselos. 

Die Umkehrung sollte nicht zwingend gelten, wenn es SEHR genau nimmt, da die Formel ja unvollständig sein könnte, und weitere Therme aufweisen könnte. Damit könnte eventuell dann ein masseloses Teilchen auch langsamer als C sein. Aber wie gesagt, ist hypothetisch. So wie die Formel dasteht, gilt auch das jedes masselose Teilchen sich mit c bewegen muss.

Zur Herleitung kann ich noch folgende Links empfehlen:
Viererimpuls da ist die Herangehensweise vom 4er Impuls mit relativistischer Beschreibung
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ernphysik-schwarze-loecher-5.html#post2910375 Herleitung von mir aus der klassischen Mechanik. Ist etwas einfacher zu verstehen denke ich.

Was Bierseppi gesagt hat ist btw. falsch. Die Effekte treten nicht bei z.B. 10% auf, sondern immer, nur mit steigender Geschwindigkeit werden Sie immer relevanter.

Es gilt ja z.B. E=m*c²/[Sqrt(1-v²/c²)]
und für den Impuls p=m*v/[1-v²/c²)]

Ach so Quanti, das mit dem m=m0 etc. ist nicht ganz so knalle gewesen. Daher hab ich den Teil oben mal eingefügt. Das von dir da gepostete ist naja, finde ich jetzt zumindest 

Und Quanti, bist du GANZ sicher mit der Vereinigung der 3 anderen Grundkräfte????

Also ich hab nur elektrische und schwache WW als Vereinigung im Kopf. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, das man die Vereinigung mit der starken auch schon bewiesen hat. Bin mir da aber grad auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, irgendwie glaube ich mich da auch noch ganz wage an etwas zu erinnern, wobei ich eben nicht mehr weiß, ob es nur Theorie ist, oder nachgewiesen. Bei schwache und elektrische WW bin ich mir sicher, die heißt ja auch Elektroschwache 

Wäre cool, wenn du da nen Link für parat hättest.

Und Quanti, lass mir auch mal ne Chance was zu erklären  oder pack selbst ein paar Formeln rein. Finde zwar deine Erklärungen richtig gut im Allgemeinen, aber manchmal kann eine Formel doch recht viel deutlich machen, siehe das mit masselose Teilchen und Energie. Das hatten wir ja schon mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti du bist doof
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir die Reste hier raus suchen



Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben, dass er fragen soll, wenn er noch was wissen will, ich will ihn ja nicht bombardieren. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sodele jetzt noch was dazu warum Photonen keine Ruhemasse haben, und wie das mit deren Energie zusammenpasst.
> 
> Also für ein Photon gilt: E=hquer*omega
> 
> ...



Sagte ich ja, abhängig von der Frequenz im Zusammenhang mit dem Wirkungsquantum. 
Ich lasse nur die Formeln weg. (siehe unten, warum) 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nun zu E=m*c²
> 
> Das ist eigentlich nur ein Spezialfall, für die Situation, wenn du ruhende Teilchen hasst. Die vollständige Relation heißt wie folge:
> 
> E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c²



Das ist richtig, Einsteins berühmte Gleichung wird eigentlich bei der Energiegewinnung von Sternen angewandt, da man es dort mit "ruhenden" Massen zu tun hat, aber die längere Gleichung ist die korrekte, die sollte man benutzen, gerade bei Dingen, die sich eben bewegen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was Bierseppi gesagt hat ist btw. falsch. Die Effekte treten nicht bei z.B. 10% auf, sondern immer, nur mit steigender Geschwindigkeit werden Sie immer relevanter.



Selbst in einem Flugzeug, das sich vorwärts bewegt, also relativ zum Beobachter eine hohe Geschwindigkeit hat, kann man die Zeitunterschiede schon messen. Sie sind zwar sehr, sehr klein, aber eben messbar. Ebenso gibt es einen Unterschied, ob eine Uhr auf dem Mount Everest läuft oder auf dem Meeresspiegel.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ach so Quanti, das mit dem m=m0 etc. ist nicht ganz so knalle gewesen. Daher hab ich den Teil oben mal eingefügt. Das von dir da gepostete ist naja, finde ich jetzt zumindest



Ich hab da jetzt gar nicht so genau hingeguckt, ich meine, dass das so OK ist, aber wenn du das anders siehst, gut, du bist ja der Student, ich bin nur der Abbrecher. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und Quanti, bist du GANZ sicher mit der Vereinigung der 3 anderen Grundkräfte????



Alsooooo..... Im Teilchenbeschleuniger hat man in der Tat die schwache Wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung vereint. Die Starke Wechselwirkung hat man in der Tat noch nicht mit eingebracht. 
Hier liegt der Nachweis beim Protonenzerfall. Findet man diesen, ist die GUT richtig. Die Energie, die man im Teilchenbeschleuniger aufbringen müsste, um sie direkt nachweisen zu können, ist aber größer als der Mensch aufbringen kann, geschweige denn einen so großen Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen zu können.
Die TOE hingegen, also die "Theory of Everything" ist noch ein gutes Stück weiter entfernt. Die beiden Vertreter sind die Superstringtheorie und die Schleifenquantengravitation, welche aber wann wie richtig ist, weiß man noch nicht (vielleicht ist auch keine richtig).



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und Quanti, lass mir auch mal ne Chance was zu erklären  oder pack selbst ein paar Formeln rein. Finde zwar deine Erklärungen richtig gut im Allgemeinen, aber manchmal kann eine Formel doch recht viel deutlich machen, siehe das mit masselose Teilchen und Energie. Das hatten wir ja schon mal



Ich packe eigentlich ungern Formeln rein, denn jede Formel verringert die Leser um 50%. Bei 100 Leuten bleiben 50 übrig, wenn du mit E=mc² kommt. kommst du mit E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c², sind es nur noch 25 Leute, und jetzt zähl mal nach, wie viele Formeln du drin hast. 
Mit Glück schaut noch eine Katze zu. 
(Wäre aber super, wenn sie Schrödinger heißt )


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selbst in einem Flugzeug, das sich vorwärts bewegt, also relativ zum Beobachter eine hohe Geschwindigkeit hat, kann man die Zeitunterschiede schon messen. Sie sind zwar sehr, sehr klein, aber eben messbar. Ebenso gibt es einen Unterschied, ob eine Uhr auf dem Mount Everest läuft oder auf dem Meeresspiegel.


Jup da hast du natürlich recht. Lustig ist auch, das man auf einem Berg langsamer altert, weil man sich schneller bewegt. Der entgegengesetzte Effekt aus der kleineren Masse ist wohl kleiner, oder wurde nicht berücksichtigt. Aber ist schon lustig  Naja, nur schade, das es eben zu klein ist um relevant zu sein 



> Ich hab da jetzt gar nicht so genau hingeguckt, ich meine, dass das so OK ist, aber wenn du das anders siehst, gut, du bist ja der Student, ich bin nur der Abbrecher.


Ja ok ist es, aber soooo wirklich 100% ist es nicht wirklich  ich weiß, manchmal nimmt man es zu genau 



> Alsooooo..... Im Teilchenbeschleuniger hat man in der Tat die schwache Wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische Wechselwirkung vereint. Die Starke Wechselwirkung hat man in der Tat noch nicht mit eingebracht.
> Hier liegt der Nachweis beim Protonenzerfall. Findet man diesen, ist die GUT richtig. Die Energie, die man im Teilchenbeschleuniger aufbringen müsste, um sie direkt nachweisen zu können, ist aber größer als der Mensch aufbringen kann, geschweige denn einen so großen Teilchenbeschleuniger bauen zu können.
> Die TOE hingegen, also die "Theory of Everything" ist noch ein gutes Stück weiter entfernt. Die beiden Vertreter sind die Superstringtheorie und die Schleifenquantengravitation, welche aber wann wie richtig ist, weiß man noch nicht (vielleicht ist auch keine richtig).


HAB ICHS DOCH GEWUSST  

Hat mich schon gewundert, das so etwas an mir vorbei gegangen sein soll  

Jetzt wo du das mit dem Protonenzerfall erwähnst, erinnere ich mich auch wieder dran  Zum ganzen Rest, ja ist mir bekannt, aber ich glaub das wird OT 




> Ich packe eigentlich ungern Formeln rein, denn jede Formel verringert die Leser um 50%. Bei 100 Leuten bleiben 50 übrig, wenn du mit E=mc² kommt. kommst du mit E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c², sind es nur noch 25 Leute, und jetzt zähl mal nach, wie viele Formeln du drin hast.
> Mit Glück schaut noch eine Katze zu.
> (Wäre aber super, wenn sie Schrödinger heißt )


 Verdammt, dann haben wir jetzt nur noch rund 0,4 Leser  ****!!!!!! Quanti, das sieht aber GANZ übel für dich aus


----------



## Pagz (5. Mai 2011)

Wow danke, das sind genau die 2 User, von denen ich gehofft hatte, dass sie antowrten, als ich den Thread erstellt habe



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben, dass  er fragen soll, wenn er noch was wissen will, ich will ihn ja nicht  bombardieren.



Doch tuh das bitte!
Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber manchmal verstehe ich Sachen einfach nicht, weiß aber auch nicht wircklich genau, was ich an ihnen nicht verstehe, zum Teil weil ganze "Wissenslücken" fehlen, bzw vorhanden sind. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich packe eigentlich ungern  Formeln rein, denn jede Formel verringert die Leser um 50%. Bei 100  Leuten bleiben 50 übrig, wenn du mit E=mc² kommt. kommst du mit  E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c², sind es nur noch 25 Leute, und jetzt zähl mal nach,  wie viele Formeln du drin hast.



Ich les noch mit.....

Meine Meinung dazu: Klar verringern Formel die Leserschaft, aber wer  sich von Formeln abschrecken lässt, ist sowieso nicht ernsthaft  interessiert. Man muss nur immer darauf achten, dass man die Formeln  genau erklärt, in der Formel von Skysnake, E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c², zum  Beispiel habe ich keine Ahnung, was das p heißt. 
Wenn man aber solche Sachen einfach und verständlich erklärt, kann man ruhig öfter zu Formeln greifen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit Glück schaut noch eine Katze zu.
> (Wäre aber super, wenn sie Schrödinger heißt )



Zufällig schaut meine Katze gerade wircklich zu
Heißt aber nicht Schrödinger

So jetzt mache ich mich mal an den Text von Skysnake

Das Referat ist übrigends ganz gut gelaufen, auch wenn mein Physiklehrer steif und fest behauptet hat, dass sich Einsteins Theorie zur Raumkrümmung und Gravitonen nicht ausschließen. Kp, was jetzt stimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch, das man auf einem Berg langsamer altert, weil man sich schneller bewegt.



Öhm, das ist aber falsch. Die Zeit für den Knaben auf dem Mount Everest läuft schneller, weil er weiter vom Gravitationszentrum entfernt ist als der Typ auf dem Meeresspiegel.
Du weißt ja, je größer die Masse, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du das mit dem Protonenzerfall erwähnst, erinnere ich mich auch wieder dran  Zum ganzen Rest, ja ist mir bekannt, aber ich glaub das wird OT



Ja, das ist eben eine Vorhersage der GUT. Bisher hat man den Protonenzerfall noch nicht belegen können und wenn man da schon daneben liegt, dann stelle ich mir die TOE schon sehr viel schwerer vor als jetzt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Verdammt, dann haben wir jetzt nur noch rund 0,4 Leser  ****!!!!!! Quanti, das sieht aber GANZ übel für dich aus



Ich schau noch mit einem halben Ohr hin. 



Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich les noch mit.....
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu: Klar verringern Formel die Leserschaft, aber wer  sich von Formeln abschrecken lässt, ist sowieso nicht ernsthaft  interessiert. Man muss nur immer darauf achten, dass man die Formeln  genau erklärt, in der Formel von Skysnake, E²=(m*c²)²+p²*c², zum  Beispiel habe ich keine Ahnung, was das p heißt.
> Wenn man aber solche Sachen einfach und verständlich erklärt, kann man ruhig öfter zu Formeln greifen



Das "P" steht für den Impuls.
E= Energie
c= Lichtgeschwindigkeit
m= Masse



Robin123 schrieb:


> Das Referat ist übrigends ganz gut gelaufen, auch wenn mein Physiklehrer steif und fest behauptet hat, dass sich Einsteins Theorie zur Raumkrümmung und Gravitonen nicht ausschließen. Kp, was jetzt stimmt


 
Wenn er da eine brauchbare Theorie hat, kann er sich in Stockholm den Nobelpreis abholen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

Frag ihn doch einfach mal, warum er der Auffassung ist, das sich diese nicht ausschließen. Er soll es aber lieber mal aufschreiben, und sag ihm er brauch sich nicht zieren. Fast fertiger Dipl-Phys und einer der keine Lust mehr hatten lesen mit 

Btw. Realschule oder Gymi?

Das p in der Formel ist der Impuls. Hab ich aber eigentlich geschrieben 


> und für den Impuls p=m*v/[1-v²/c²)]


in der klassischen Mechanik gilt für den Impuls folgendes p=m*v

Und bzgl. den "Lücken" einfach fragen, wenn dir etwas nicht klar ist. Wir finden dann notfalls schon raus, was du nicht verstehst 

EDIT:

Quanti, les doch noch mal 

Ich sagte doch, das für ihn die Zeit schneller geht, weil er weiter weg ist vom Massezentrum. Der Effekt wird aber wohl überkompensiert, dadurch, das er sich weiter außen befindet. Du weißt doch v=w x r (x:=Kreuz; Vektoren sagen dir ja noch was )


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Frag ihn doch einfach mal, warum er der Auffassung ist, das sich diese nicht ausschließen. Er soll es aber lieber mal aufschreiben, und sag ihm er brauch sich nicht zieren. Fast fertiger Dipl-Phys und einer der keine Lust mehr hatten lesen mit



Ja, wenn er meint, dass sich das nicht ausschließt, hat er sicher eine Theorie dazu, wie sich die Graviation als Eigenschaft der Raumzeit mit einem Kraftübertragungsteilchen Namens Graviton vereinen lassen.
Er kann sich ja schnell hier registrieren und uns mit seinen Gleichungen blenden. 

Hey, Lust hab ich immer, aber ich musste mich entscheiden: Entweder im tristen Labor ständig auf Gleichungen gucken und einsam alt werden oder eine heiße Maus abgreifen und sich später mit Kostenfaktoren rumschlagen. 
Am Ende haben die Glocken gewonnen und die Gleichungen verloren, ich hab mittendrin abgebrochen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> in der klassischen Mechanik gilt für den Impuls folgendes p=m*v


 
Bevor die Frage wieder kommt... 
p= Impuls
m= Masse
v= Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

Siehst du und ich hab Glocken UND Gleichungen unter einen Hut gebracht


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Siehst du und ich hab Glocken UND Gleichungen unter einen Hut gebracht


 
Dafür rennst du dann als Diplom Physiker von Praktikum zu Praktikum und verdienst erst dann etwas Geld, wenn du deinen Doktor gemacht hast. 
Ich scheffel jetzt schon und frage mich grade, ob es dekadent ist, wenn ich einen Butler einstelle. 


Edit:
Nennt man einen weiblichen Butler Butlerness oder Butlerine?


----------



## Pagz (5. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Frag ihn doch einfach mal, warum er der Auffassung ist, das sich diese nicht ausschließen. Er soll es aber lieber mal aufschreiben, und sag ihm er brauch sich nicht zieren.
> 
> Btw. Realschule oder Gymi?



Gymi
Oh Gott fragen, das ist bei dem Lehrer so eine Sache Ich kanns aber probieren^^

@Quanti: Was hast du eigentlich studiert, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

Ja bitte!

Das du auf dem Gymi bist lässt wenigstens etwas hoffen. Die Physiklehrer von der PH sind..... ähm...... naja, nicht ganz so tief in der Materie drin.


----------



## Pagz (5. Mai 2011)

PH?^^

Nur mal, damit ich auch ein paar Argumente bringen kann:

Warum denkt ihr, dass sich Gravitonen und Raumzeitkrümmung ausschließen?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

PH=Pedagogische Hochschule

Also das was dann auf die Realschüler losgelassen wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> @Quanti: Was hast du eigentlich studiert, wenn ich fragen darf



Whisky Destillation. 



Robin123 schrieb:


> Warum denkt ihr, dass sich Gravitonen und Raumzeitkrümmung ausschließen?



Weil die Gravitation Einsteins eben kein Überträger der Kraft braucht um zu wirken, da sie ja eben eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist. Eine Masse krümmt den Raum, ganz ohne mit der anderen Materie zu wechselwirken, also mit der Erde als Beispiel.
In der Quantenphysik wechselwirken aber die Teilchen miteinander und das tun sie mit den Teilchen der Kraftüberträger. Eben Photon für elektromagnetische Welle oder das Gluon für den Zusammenhalt der Quarks.



Skysnake schrieb:


> PH=Pedagogische Hochschule



Klingt eher nach Leuten, die selbst den Sonderschulabschluss nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

Ich sag dazu jetzt nichts. Eine Bekannte hat an der PH Englisch und Geographie gemacht. Als Sie mal einen Vortrag über Teleskope machen musste war Sie vom Spiegelteleskop überfordert 

Und wenn halt kein Physiklehrer da ist, kann dir an einer Realschule passieren, dass diese Person Physik unterrichten muss. Eigentlich ein Skandal


----------



## Pagz (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Gravitation Einsteins eben kein Überträger der Kraft braucht um zu wirken, da sie ja eben eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist. Eine Masse krümmt den Raum, ganz ohne mit der anderen Materie zu wechselwirken, also mit der Erde als Beispiel.
> In der Quantenphysik wechselwirken aber die Teilchen miteinander und das tun sie mit den Teilchen der Kraftüberträger. Eben Photon für elektromagnetische Welle oder das Gluon für den Zusammenhalt der Quarks.



Die Masse krümmt den Raum, wodurch Gravitation entsteht, nicht durch die Gravitation krümmen Massen den Raum, richtig?

Und wieso kann es keine Gravitonen und Raumkrümmungen geben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Grundlage der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie. Die Gravitation ist keine Kraft im dem Sinne, sondern eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Massen krümmen die Raumzeit und durch die Krümmung werden andere Massen an sie gebunden. Die Sonne krümmt die Raumzeit so stark, dass die Erde innerhalb dieser Krümmung auf einer gerade Bahn entlangläuft. Dreidimensional betracht umkreist die Erde die Sonne, vierdimensional betrachtet ist die Bahn der Erde aber absolut gerade.



Kannst du das auf ein Beispiel mit weniger Dimensionen herunterbrechen? Mir erschließt sich gerade nicht, wie etwas höherdimensionales, gerades bei Betrachtung von weniger Dimensionen zu einer Ellipse werden kann. 



> Messungen haben auch bestätigt, dass der Mond mit seiner Raumzeitkrümmung nicht nur das Wasser der Ozeane anhebt, sondern auch die Erde selbst. Er ist also teilweise für Erdbeben verantwortlich.



Nuja. Erdbeben wohl eher nicht, sonst kämen die alle 6 Stunden 
Aber das anheben ist gar nicht mal so wenig, fast 1 m wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



> Wenn du mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegst (mal angenommen, du kannst das), dann kann dich nichts überholen, du kannst aber auch nichts aussenden, denn das Licht, was du aussendest (oder ein Funksignal) kann ja nicht schneller fliegen, es kann dein Raumschiff also gar nicht verlassen. Außerdem muss man auch hier wieder sagen, wie auch beim Ereignishorizont, dass die Zeit bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit stehen bleibt. Ein Photon kann also innerhalb von Null Sekunden das gesamte Universum durchqueren.



Iirc sprach er von 300.000km/s, also knapp unter c - da könnte er von einem Photon eingeholt werden und die Frage ist dann, was er sieht.
Meine Antwort wäre: Das gleiche, was er stehend gesehen hätte. Denn die Eigenschaften des Lichtes sind für jeden Beobachter gleich, egal wie er sich bewegt.
Interessanter ist, was ein externer Beobachter (ohne diese Berücksichtigung) erwarten würde: 
Nämlich eine extreme Rotverschiebung, bis in den Langwellenbereich, da die einzelnen Schwingungen der Welle in sehr großen Abständen eintreffen, wenn man den Wellenschwingungen davon fliegt. Aber da zeitgleich die Zeit bei fast-c viel langsamer abläuft, ergibt sich in Kombination wieder die alte Frequenz und damit Farbe.



> Nun ja, laut der Quantenphysik gibt es einen Überträger einer Kraft. Ich hab dir ja aufgezeichnet, weler Überträger welche Kraft überträgt, also Gluon, Photon, Boson. Will man alle vier Kräfte der Natur vereinen (und daran arbeitet man seit Jahrzehnten) muss es auch einen Überträger der Gravitation geben, das man halt Graviton genannt hat. Leider hat man ein solches Teilchen noch nicht entdecken können. Es muss aber gefunden werden, sonst sind die Annahmen der Quantenphysik falsch.



Gibts eigentlich eine verständliche Erklärung, wie diese "Übertragung" abläuft?
Bei einer Abstoßung könnte man sich das ja noch vorstellen (Teilchen knallt gegen) - aber wie überträgt ein Teilchen eine anziehende Kraft?




Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Umkehrung sollte nicht zwingend gelten, wenn es SEHR genau nimmt, da die Formel ja unvollständig sein könnte, und weitere Therme aufweisen könnte. Damit könnte eventuell dann ein masseloses Teilchen auch langsamer als C sein. Aber wie gesagt, ist hypothetisch. So wie die Formel dasteht, gilt auch das jedes masselose Teilchen sich mit c bewegen muss.



Würde ein masseloses Teilchen nicht ohnehin bei Einwirkung von unendlich kleiner Energie bis auf c beschleunigen? (oder gar darüber hinaus?)




Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup da hast du natürlich recht. Lustig ist auch, das man auf einem Berg langsamer altert, weil man sich schneller bewegt. Der entgegengesetzte Effekt aus der kleineren Masse ist wohl kleiner, oder wurde nicht berücksichtigt. Aber ist schon lustig  Naja, nur schade, das es eben zu klein ist um relevant zu sein



Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie groß im Vergleich dazu die Einflüsse der auf die Uhren einwirkenden Kräfte sind? (unterschiedliche Fliehkraft, unterschiedliche Schwerkraft, Rotationsfrequenz beim kreisen um die Erde und Sonne,... - bei so kleinen Unterschieden könnte ja alles mögliche eine Rolle spielen)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Edit:
> Nennt man einen weiblichen Butler Butlerness oder Butlerine?



Traditionell ausschließlich von Männern ausgeübter Beruf. Das weibliche Gegenstück in nicht ganz identischer Funktion wäre "maid".




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Whisky Destillation.



Ich grad ne Ausschreibung von ner Uni gesehen, die "Brauerereiwesen" als einen von vier Fachbereich hat...


----------



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc sprach er von 300.000km/s, also knapp unter c - da könnte er von einem Photon eingeholt werden und die Frage ist dann, was er sieht.
> Meine Antwort wäre: Das gleiche, was er stehend gesehen hätte. Denn die Eigenschaften des Lichtes sind für jeden Beobachter gleich, egal wie er sich bewegt.
> Interessanter ist, was ein externer Beobachter (ohne diese Berücksichtigung) erwarten würde:
> Nämlich eine extreme Rotverschiebung, bis in den Langwellenbereich, da die einzelnen Schwingungen der Welle in sehr großen Abständen eintreffen, wenn man den Wellenschwingungen davon fliegt. Aber da zeitgleich die Zeit bei fast-c viel langsamer abläuft, ergibt sich in Kombination wieder die alte Frequenz und damit Farbe.


Kommt halt ganz drauf an, von WO aus das Licht ausgesendet wird. Von einem Objekt, das sich mit dem Beobachter gleichförmig bewegt (nehmen wir mal an die Lampe steht im Raumschiff), dann sieht der Beobachter im Raumschiff keinen Unterschied ob er sich bewegt oder nicht. Für einen externen Beobachter wäre es wenn das Raumschiff auf ihn zukommt blau verschoben, und wenn es von ihm weg geht rot verschoben.

Wenn die Lampe NICHT im Raumschiff ist, sondern sich langsamer als das Raumschiff oder weg davon bewegt, dann ist das Licht, das der Beobachter sieht rot verschoben, wenn sich die Lampe schneller oder auf ihn zu bewegt, dann blau verschoben.



> Gibts eigentlich eine verständliche Erklärung, wie diese "Übertragung" abläuft?
> Bei einer Abstoßung könnte man sich das ja noch vorstellen (Teilchen knallt gegen) - aber wie überträgt ein Teilchen eine anziehende Kraft?


Feymann-Diagramme sind im Prinzip die einfachste Erklärungsform die es dafür gibt.

Ganz primitiv runter gebrochen geht es halt auf das Aktio-Reaktio Prinzip zurück zusammen mit der Kausalität + Welle-Teilchendualismus. Mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht. Es gibt ja nicht nur reale Austauschteilchen, sondern auch virtuelle. 



> Würde ein masseloses Teilchen nicht ohnehin bei Einwirkung von unendlich kleiner Energie bis auf c beschleunigen? (oder gar darüber hinaus?)


Ein masseloses Teilchen gibt es nicht ohne "Bewegungs"-Energie. Es besteht ja NUR aus Impuls. Daher kann es ja auch nicht beschleunigt werden, weil solange es keine Energie hat, existiert es nicht, wenn es aber existiert, dann hat es die Geschwindigkeit c und den entsprechenden Impuls p=E/c. Es kann also nicht beschleunigt werden im klassischen Sinne, da die Geschwindigkeit mit der es sich bewegt halt immer Konstant ist. 

Naja, und es gilt halt dv/dt=a  also die Ableitung der Geschwindigkeit v nach der Zeit t ist die Beschleunigung. Da sich die Geschwindigkeit aber nicht ändert, kann es auch nicht beschleunigt werden. Es ändert sich halt "nur" der Impuls. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Naja, und für ein Photon hängt der Impuls halt mit der Frequenz der Elektromagnetischen-Welle zusammen. 

Kurz um, würdest du ein masseloses Teilchen beschleunigen können, und es sich nicht sofort bei seiner Erzeugung schon mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit bewegen, dann wäre es nicht masselos 

Und nein, das ist jetzt nicht einfach nur eine Verallgemeinerung, sondern wohl so Fakt. Mathematisch würdest du auch geringfügig Probleme bekommen.

Aber eigentlich hat die Idee sogar einen nicht ganz trivialen Kern  Man kann ja nicht sagen, ob Photonen wirklich immer Photonen sind. Wir haben ja die Äquivalenz von Masse und Energie. Innerhalb der Heisenbergschen Unschärferelation wäre es vielleicht sogar möglich, das wir ne Masse haben, wäre aber schon SEHR außergewöhlich, und ich glaube nicht, das es da eine Möglichkeit gäbe die Sache zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen. Also mir fällt zumindest nichts dazu ein. Müsste man sich eventuell mal genauer anschauen. Ich glaub damit hat man sich nicht wirklich beschäftigt, da eben die Frage nicht zu klären ist.



> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie groß im Vergleich dazu die Einflüsse der auf die Uhren einwirkenden Kräfte sind? (unterschiedliche Fliehkraft, unterschiedliche Schwerkraft, Rotationsfrequenz beim kreisen um die Erde und Sonne,... - bei so kleinen Unterschieden könnte ja alles mögliche eine Rolle spielen)


Auf Atomuhren? Also das hat teils schon Auswirkungen, aber du kannst die Sache ja rein theoretisch angehen, und danach ist der Effekt durch die Geschwindigkeitsvergrößerung glaub ich größer als der Effekt durch die Entfernung vom Massezentrum. Zumindest habe ich dies schon mal wo gelesen.



> Traditionell ausschließlich von Männern ausgeübter Beruf. Das weibliche Gegenstück in nicht ganz identischer Funktion wäre "maid".


hmm "maid"


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Die Masse krümmt den Raum, wodurch Gravitation entsteht, nicht durch die Gravitation krümmen Massen den Raum, richtig?
> 
> Und wieso kann es keine Gravitonen und Raumkrümmungen geben?



So sieht es aus. Die Masse selbst ist für die Gravitation verantwortlich, in dem sie den Raum krümmt. Ein Objekt, das sich innerhalb dieser Krümmung bewegt, verhält sich anders als wenn es diese Krümmung nicht gibt. Wenn das Licht diese Krümmung durchläuft, verliert es an Energie. Da das Licht aber niemals an Geschwindigkeit verlieren kann, muss sich der Energieverlust anders bemerkbar machen. Die Frequenz des Lichtes nimmt ab. Je stärke die Raumkrümmung ist, desto stärker wird die Lichtwelle "gedehnt", ist also stärker ins Rote verschoben. Daher würde ein außenstehender Beobachter auch nie sehen können, dass Materie in ein schwarze Loch fällt. Das Licht würde immer mehr ins Rote verschoben werden. Auch beim Verlassen der Erde wird das Licht ins Rote verschoben, aber der Effekt ist so gering, dass man ihn nur mit großem Aufwand messen kann. Es ist hier genauso wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Erst wenn man sich ihr sehr annähernd, werden die Veränderungen offensichtlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du das auf ein Beispiel mit weniger Dimensionen herunterbrechen? Mir erschließt sich gerade nicht, wie etwas höherdimensionales, gerades bei Betrachtung von weniger Dimensionen zu einer Ellipse werden kann.



Öhm, eigentlich nicht. 
Die Überlegung, dass die Erde in der vierdimensionalen Welt eine Gerade beschreibt, geht aus den Überlegungen der Gleichungen heraus (wie müssten man sich das vorstellen, usw.). Das Problem ist nur, dass sich der Mensch das nicht vorstellen kann. Du kennst ja den Vergleich mit der Gummidecke, auf der du eine Eisenkugel legst, die die Sonne darstellen soll und die die Decke eindellt. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen, wie das vierdimensional aussehen muss, man weiß aber, dass es dreidimensional eine Ellipse beschreibt (oder ein Kreis, je nach dem). Es ist ebenso wie mit den Längenverkürzungen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Niemand kann sich vorstellen, dass ein Space Shuttle nur noch einen halben Meter lang ist, wenn es mit c=unbekannt an uns vorbeifliegt, es sind Überlegungen aus der Relativitätstheorie, wie das aussehen müsste, wenn man sich die Gleichungen bildlich vorstellen will.
Auch kann man sich nicht vorstellen, wieso der Weg durch eine solche Krümmung für das Licht länger wird, bzw. es mehr Zeit braucht um die Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen und deshalb eben die Zeit in einer Raumzeitkrümmung langsamer läuft. Man weiß nur, dass das so ist, weil es Experimente belegt haben.
Es gibt leider eine Menge Dinge, die sich der menschlichen Vorstellungskraft entziehen. Man könnte sich auch Fragen, wieso die Superstringtheorie 11 Dimensionen braucht um das Universum zu erklären. Die Superstringtheorie, ebenso wie die Schleifenquantengravitation, quantisieren die Raumzeit, laut ihnen kann es kein "unendlich klein" geben, die Raumzeit quantisiert sich bei der Planck Länge und der Planck Zeit. Innerhalb dieser Werte vereinen sich die vier Kräfte des Universums zu einer einzigen Kraft.
Ich erwähne die Schleifenquantengravitation deswegen, weil sie ohne die vielen Dimensionen auskommt, denn sie beschreibt das Universum selbst als dynamischen Objekt, das aus einer Vielzahl von Knoten besteht, die jeweils die Plancklänge als Abstand zueinander haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja. Erdbeben wohl eher nicht, sonst kämen die alle 6 Stunden
> Aber das anheben ist gar nicht mal so wenig, fast 1 m wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Öhm, weißt du, wie viele Erdbeben es pro Sekunde auf der Erde gibt? 
Es gibt ungefähr 29.000 Erdbeben im Jahr, man kann es sich also ausrechnen. 

Wie hoch die Anhebung ist, weiß ich nicht genau, aber es ist messbar, man merkt es halt nur nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine verständliche Erklärung, wie diese "Übertragung" abläuft?
> Bei einer Abstoßung könnte man sich das ja noch vorstellen (Teilchen knallt gegen) - aber wie überträgt ein Teilchen eine anziehende Kraft?



Ja, das hat Skysnake schon angesprochen, Feynman Diagramme. Was anders würde mir jetzt auch nicht pauschal einfallen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde ein masseloses Teilchen nicht ohnehin bei Einwirkung von unendlich kleiner Energie bis auf c beschleunigen? (oder gar darüber hinaus?)



Dieses Mal bin ich zu langsam. 
Nein, denn ein masseloses Teilchen hat ja in dem Sinne keine Energie, sondern einen Impuls, würdest du es mit Energie beaufschlagen, würde es Masse bekommen, das ist aber unmöglich. Außerdem kannst du ein Photon nicht mehr weiter beschleunigen, die Grenze der höchstmöglichen Geschwindigkeit ist erreicht, ein Photon mit einer höheren Energie (also Impuls) hat nur eine kürzere Frequenz. 
Die Frage ist nun, in wie weit sich die Frequenz erhöhen, bzw. wie kurz die Welle werden kann, denn die Grenze ist ja hier die Planck Länge. Welchen Impuls hätte ein Photon mit einer Wellenlenlänge von 10 hoch -35 Metern? Gammastrahlung liegt bei 10 hoch -15 Metern. Die kürzeste je gemessene Frequenz war 10 hoch -18 Meter (hat eine Sonde aufgefangen, die innerhalb des Sonnensystems die Sonne umkreist und die Hintergrundstrahlung aufzeichnet, war, wenn ich nicht irre, ein Gammablitzausbruch).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie groß im Vergleich dazu die Einflüsse der auf die Uhren einwirkenden Kräfte sind? (unterschiedliche Fliehkraft, unterschiedliche Schwerkraft, Rotationsfrequenz beim kreisen um die Erde und Sonne,... - bei so kleinen Unterschieden könnte ja alles mögliche eine Rolle spielen)



Weiß ich jetzt so auch nicht, aber wenn sich ein Raumschiff im Orbit bewegt, liegt eigentlich keine Kraft auf der Uhr an, ebenso nicht, wenn du sie auf den Gipfel des Mount Everest legst. Trotzdem laufen die Uhren anders als wenn du eine bei dir im Wohnzimmer hast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Traditionell ausschließlich von Männern ausgeübter Beruf. Das weibliche Gegenstück in nicht ganz identischer Funktion wäre "maid".



Ich hab mal nachgeguckt. Das weibliche Gegenstück zum Butler gibt es nicht. Der Butler stammt aus der englischen Sprache und bedeutet eigentlich die höchste Stellung innerhalb der Dienerschaft. Er ist also sozusagen der Chef und eine Bezeichnung kann man nicht verweiblichen, daher würde auch ein weiblicher Butler immer noch Butler heißen.
Bundeskanzlerin gibts eigentlich auch nicht.  Es muss korrekter Weise dann "Frau Bundeskanzler" heißen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn die Lampe NICHT im Raumschiff ist, sondern sich langsamer als das Raumschiff oder weg davon bewegt, dann ist das Licht, das der Beobachter sieht rot verschoben, wenn sich die Lampe schneller oder auf ihn zu bewegt, dann blau verschoben.



Das kann man auch innerhalb des Sonnensystems beobachten, wenn man sich die Monde der Gasriesen anschaut. Ihr Licht ist blauverschoben, wenn sie sich auf uns zubewegen und rotverschoben, wenn sie sich von uns wegbewegen (also wenn sie den Planeten umkreisen). Natürlich ist der Effekt sehr klein, aber er ist eben messbar.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich hat die Idee sogar einen nicht ganz trivialen Kern  Man kann ja nicht sagen, ob Photonen wirklich immer Photonen sind. Wir haben ja die Äquivalenz von Masse und Energie. Innerhalb der Heisenbergschen Unschärferelation wäre es vielleicht sogar möglich, das wir ne Masse haben, wäre aber schon SEHR außergewöhlich, und ich glaube nicht, das es da eine Möglichkeit gäbe die Sache zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen. Also mir fällt zumindest nichts dazu ein. Müsste man sich eventuell mal genauer anschauen. Ich glaub damit hat man sich nicht wirklich beschäftigt, da eben die Frage nicht zu klären ist.



Nö, nö, das Photon ist ja immer ein Photon, es gibt nur diese eine Sorte, eine andere kennen wir nicht und das Photon verändert sich auch nie, also kann man davon ausgehen, dass es immer Konstant ist, immer mit C unterwegs ist uns sich nicht um Heisenberg kümmert. Willst du die Unschärferelation bei einem "Partikel" Names Photon anwenden, wird es sie wie eine Welle verhalten und sich dadurch dem entziehen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, nö, das Photon ist ja immer ein Photon, es gibt nur diese eine Sorte, eine andere kennen wir nicht und das Photon verändert sich auch nie, also kann man davon ausgehen, dass es immer Konstant ist, immer mit C unterwegs ist uns sich nicht um Heisenberg kümmert. Willst du die Unschärferelation bei einem "Partikel" Names Photon anwenden, wird es sie wie eine Welle verhalten und sich dadurch dem entziehen.


 
Ich halte es auch für unrealistisch, aber ich kann atm keine Begründung dafür liefern, warum es Bereich der Plankzeit nicht das geben könnte. Also mir fehlt halt der Beweis. Und da kann ich dann schwerlich sagen, das ist so nicht, denn ich weiß es nicht, und GENAU dazu hab ich auch noch nie was gehört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kommt halt ganz drauf an, von WO aus das Licht ausgesendet wird. Von einem Objekt, das sich mit dem Beobachter gleichförmig bewegt (nehmen wir mal an die Lampe steht im Raumschiff), dann sieht der Beobachter im Raumschiff keinen Unterschied ob er sich bewegt oder nicht. Für einen externen Beobachter wäre es wenn das Raumschiff auf ihn zukommt blau verschoben, und wenn es von ihm weg geht rot verschoben.
> 
> Wenn die Lampe NICHT im Raumschiff ist, sondern sich langsamer als das Raumschiff oder weg davon bewegt, dann ist das Licht, das der Beobachter sieht rot verschoben, wenn sich die Lampe schneller oder auf ihn zu bewegt, dann blau verschoben.



Das ist jetzt aber ohne Berücksichtigung der Zeitveränderung, oder?



> Ganz primitiv runter gebrochen geht es halt auf das Aktio-Reaktio Prinzip zurück zusammen mit der Kausalität + Welle-Teilchendualismus. Mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht. Es gibt ja nicht nur reale Austauschteilchen, sondern auch virtuelle.



Das sind jetzt irgendwie alles Begriffe, die für mich keinen Funktionsmechanismus beinhalten, sondern nur Ausgangssituationen bzw. Wirkungen beschreiben.



> Ein masseloses Teilchen gibt es nicht ohne "Bewegungs"-Energie. Es besteht ja NUR aus Impuls. Daher kann es ja auch nicht beschleunigt werden, weil solange es keine Energie hat, existiert es nicht, wenn es aber existiert, dann hat es die Geschwindigkeit c



Du warst derjenige, der masselose Teilchen <c in Erwähgung gezogen hat 



> Auf Atomuhren? Also das hat teils schon Auswirkungen, aber du kannst die Sache ja rein theoretisch angehen, und danach ist der Effekt durch die Geschwindigkeitsvergrößerung glaub ich größer als der Effekt durch die Entfernung vom Massezentrum. Zumindest habe ich dies schon mal wo gelesen.



Es geht nicht um die Entfernung von Massen und andere relativistische Effekte. Es geht einfach um die Technik der Uhr. Schwingungszustände werden ja von externen Kräften beeinflusst und ob ich eine Uhr nun in ein Zimmer stelle, oder um die Erde kreisen lasse, macht da wohl einen ordentlichen Unterschied.



> hmm "maid"



Hat schon seine Gründe, dass sich Quantie Gedanken macht, wie die Anstellung rüberkommt 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, eigentlich nicht.
> Die Überlegung, dass die Erde in der vierdimensionalen Welt eine Gerade beschreibt, geht aus den Überlegungen der Gleichungen heraus (wie müssten man sich das vorstellen, usw.). Das Problem ist nur, dass sich der Mensch das nicht vorstellen kann. Du kennst ja den Vergleich mit der Gummidecke, auf der du eine Eisenkugel legst, die die Sonne darstellen soll und die die Decke eindellt. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen, wie das vierdimensional aussehen muss, man weiß aber, dass es dreidimensional eine Ellipse beschreibt (oder ein Kreis, je nach dem). Es ist ebenso wie mit den Längenverkürzungen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Niemand kann sich vorstellen, dass ein Space Shuttle nur noch einen halben Meter lang ist, wenn es mit c=unbekannt an uns vorbeifliegt, es sind Überlegungen aus der Relativitätstheorie, wie das aussehen müsste, wenn man sich die Gleichungen bildlich vorstellen will.
> Auch kann man sich nicht vorstellen, wieso der Weg durch eine solche Krümmung für das Licht länger wird, bzw. es mehr Zeit braucht um die Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen und deshalb eben die Zeit in einer Raumzeitkrümmung langsamer läuft. Man weiß nur, dass das so ist, weil es Experimente belegt haben.



Also mit den üblichen Längen und Zeitänderungen komme ich noch zu recht - ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, wieso das so ist, aber die Auswirkungen sind konsistent. Woran ich scheitere, das ist die Umwandlung einer Kurve in eine höherdimensionale Gerade - umgekehrt kein Problem, was in zwei Dimensionen gerade ist, kann in dreien krum sein. Aber umgekehrt 



> Ja, das hat Skysnake schon angesprochen, Feynman Diagramme. Was anders würde mir jetzt auch nicht pauschal einfallen.



Taugen leider nicht als Antwort auf meine Frage nach einer "verständlichen" Erklärung 



> Weiß ich jetzt so auch nicht, aber wenn sich ein Raumschiff im Orbit bewegt, liegt eigentlich keine Kraft auf der Uhr an, ebenso nicht, wenn du sie auf den Gipfel des Mount Everest legst. Trotzdem laufen die Uhren anders als wenn du eine bei dir im Wohnzimmer hast.



Fliehkraft, Graviation, Rotation. Bei der Bewegung von a nach b für den Uhrenabgleich ggf. noch zeitlich begrenzte Beschleunigungskräfte.



> Das kann man auch innerhalb des Sonnensystems beobachten, wenn man sich die Monde der Gasriesen anschaut. Ihr Licht ist blauverschoben, wenn sie sich auf uns zubewegen und rotverschoben, wenn sie sich von uns wegbewegen (also wenn sie den Planeten umkreisen). Natürlich ist der Effekt sehr klein, aber er ist eben messbar.



Die Frage ist aber nicht, wie sich das Licht in Abhängigkeit von Bewegung der Quelle verändert, sondern in Abhängigkeit von Bewegung des Betrachters 

Wie verändert sich meine Warnehmung ein und desselben Lichtes, wenn ich von der Lichtquelle weg beschleunige, d.h. wenn aufeinanderfolge Wellen immer längere Strecken zurück legen müssen, sie zugleich aber aus meiner Sicht auch mehr Zeit dafür haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für unrealistisch, aber ich kann atm keine Begründung dafür liefern, warum es Bereich der Plankzeit nicht das geben könnte. Also mir fehlt halt der Beweis. Und da kann ich dann schwerlich sagen, das ist so nicht, denn ich weiß es nicht, und GENAU dazu hab ich auch noch nie was gehört.



Ich hab sowas noch nie gehört. Bisher waren alle der Meinung, dass ein Photon ist und auch eins bleibt.
Wie gesagt, was passiert aber, wenn die Wellenlänge sich der Plancklänge annähernd?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Photon zu erzeugen, dass eine so große Energie, bzw. Impuls hat, dass es eine Wellenlänge besitzt, die sehr nah an der Planck Länge rankommt, also 1,616252 x 10 hoch -35 Meter?
Kann sich die Wellenlänge überhaupt so weit verkürzen?
Selbst Hochenergiewellen wie Gammablitze, die zu den Energiereichsten Erscheinungen im Universum gehören, kommen nur auf 10 hoch -18 Meter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Entfernung von Massen und andere relativistische Effekte. Es geht einfach um die Technik der Uhr. Schwingungszustände werden ja von externen Kräften beeinflusst und ob ich eine Uhr nun in ein Zimmer stelle, oder um die Erde kreisen lasse, macht da wohl einen ordentlichen Unterschied.



Ich tippe mal nicht. Du unterliegst ja auch auf der Erde einer Fliehkraft, die sich aus der Erddrehung ergibt (Mist, wie war noch die Formel zur Berechnung? ), jedenfalls ist sie sehr klein und dementsprechend. In einem nahen Orbit ist sie größer, aber gleichzeitig ist auch die Gravitation schwächer, daher denke ich mal, dass sie immer noch gering ist (ein paar Newton vielleicht, hab ich halt nicht nachgerechnet).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also mit den üblichen Längen und Zeitänderungen komme ich noch zu recht - ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, wieso das so ist, aber die Auswirkungen sind konsistent. Woran ich scheitere, das ist die Umwandlung einer Kurve in eine höherdimensionale Gerade - umgekehrt kein Problem, was in zwei Dimensionen gerade ist, kann in dreien krum sein. Aber umgekehrt



Wenn du das könntest, könntest du dir auch den Nobelpreis abholen. 
Die mathematischen Gleichen lassen den Schluss zu, dass das so sein müsste, wie das mit den verkürzten Längen eben auch eine Schlussfolgerung aus den Gleichungen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Taugen leider nicht als Antwort auf meine Frage nach einer "verständlichen" Erklärung



Hmm, dann wird es schon schwerer. 
Du musst dir das Wirken der Teilchen als Austausch von virtuellen Partikeln vorstellen. Wenn sich zwei Protonen begegnen, also z.B. im Fusionsreaktor, dann tauschen sie (ich glaube) W-Bosonen aus (virtuelle Bosonen versteht sich). Das Proton kann sich einem anderen Proton aber nicht ganz annähern, da die W-Bosonen die gleiche Ladung haben, sie stoßen sich ab. Kommt aber ein Proton nah genug heran, so gerät es in den Einflussbereich des Gluons. Das Gluon ist um ein vielfaches stärker als das W-Boson (eigentlich sind das alles Bosonen) und somit "überlagert" das Gluon nun das Boson und zieht das Proton zum anderen Proton heran. Auch innerhalb des Protons tauschen die Quarks Gluonen aus, also auch hier virtuelle Gluonen. Die Gluonen sind sozusagen die Bindeglieder der Quarks und damit auch der Protonen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber nicht, wie sich das Licht in Abhängigkeit von Bewegung der Quelle verändert, sondern in Abhängigkeit von Bewegung des Betrachters
> 
> Wie verändert sich meine Warnehmung ein und desselben Lichtes, wenn ich von der Lichtquelle weg beschleunige, d.h. wenn aufeinanderfolge Wellen immer längere Strecken zurück legen müssen, sie zugleich aber aus meiner Sicht auch mehr Zeit dafür haben.



Das macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Die Frequenz des Lichtes ändert sich, wenn du dich auf eine Lichtquelle zu bewegst oder von ihr weg. Fliegst du also auf die Sonne zu, verschiebt sich das Spektrum ins Blaue, entfernst du dich, verschiebt es sich ins Rote. Entweder werden die Wellen gestaucht, dann erhöht sich ihre Frequenz oder sie werden gestreckt, dann verringert sich die Frequenz, denn die Geschwindigkeit der Welle ist ja immer gleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal nicht. Du unterliegst ja auch auf der Erde einer Fliehkraft, die sich aus der Erddrehung ergibt (Mist, wie war noch die Formel zur Berechnung? ),



Irgendwas mit M und r² und ner Konstante, glaube ich 



> jedenfalls ist sie sehr klein und dementsprechend. In einem nahen Orbit ist sie größer, aber gleichzeitig ist auch die Gravitation schwächer, daher denke ich mal, dass sie immer noch gering ist (ein paar Newton vielleicht, hab ich halt nicht nachgerechnet).



Die Beschleunigung dürfte sich in typischen, bemannten Orbits nicht sehr weit unter g befinden. Die Frage ist halt: Wie wirkt es sich auf das Messverfahren einer Atomuhr aus, wenn am einen 0,9 g Gravitation und am anderen Ende 0,9g Fliehkraft ziehen (bzw.: eben nicht an den Enden. Sondern im Schnitt in der Mitte. An den Enden stehen sich <0,9 und >0,9 bzw. umgekehrt gegenüber) und das ganze Ding alle 8 Stunden eine Kreisbewegung um den Mittelpunkt der Gravitation und um sich selbt vollführt?



> Die mathematischen Gleichen lassen den Schluss zu, dass das so sein müsste, wie das mit den verkürzten Längen eben auch eine Schlussfolgerung aus den Gleichungen ist.



Ich tu mich immer noch schwer mit mathematischen Gleichungen, die physische Realität beschreiben sollen, ihrerseits aber auf physikalischen Konzepten aufbauen, die natürliche Beobachtungen widergeben, die einer Logik folgen, der eben diese mathematischen Gleichungen diametral gegenüber stehen.
Das ergibt einfach kein schlüssiges Gesamtbild, wie es eine logische, Zusammenhängde Beschreibung aber sollte. 



> Hmm, dann wird es schon schwerer.
> Du musst dir das Wirken der Teilchen als Austausch von virtuellen Partikeln vorstellen. Wenn sich zwei Protonen begegnen, also z.B. im Fusionsreaktor, dann tauschen sie (ich glaube) W-Bosonen aus (virtuelle Bosonen versteht sich). Das Proton kann sich einem anderen Proton aber nicht ganz annähern, da die W-Bosonen die gleiche Ladung haben, sie stoßen sich ab. Kommt aber ein Proton nah genug heran, so gerät es in den Einflussbereich des Gluons. Das Gluon ist um ein vielfaches stärker als das W-Boson (eigentlich sind das alles Bosonen) und somit "überlagert" das Gluon nun das Boson und zieht das Proton zum anderen Proton heran. Auch innerhalb des Protons tauschen die Quarks Gluonen aus, also auch hier virtuelle Gluonen. Die Gluonen sind sozusagen die Bindeglieder der Quarks und damit auch der Protonen.



Jetzt haben wir eine Anziehung mit einem Prozess "erklärt", der eine andere Anziehung und einen Teilchenaustausch (ohne offensichtliche Kraftauswirkungen) beinhaltet 



> Das macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Die Frequenz des Lichtes ändert sich, wenn du dich auf eine Lichtquelle zu bewegst oder von ihr weg. Fliegst du also auf die Sonne zu, verschiebt sich das Spektrum ins Blaue, entfernst du dich, verschiebt es sich ins Rote. Entweder werden die Wellen gestaucht, dann erhöht sich ihre Frequenz oder sie werden gestreckt, dann verringert sich die Frequenz, denn die Geschwindigkeit der Welle ist ja immer gleich.


 
Damit widerholst du dich, gehts aber immer noch nicht auf den zeitlichen Aspekt ein. Wenn ich Wellen und Zeit strecke, dann können sich beide Faktoren aus der Prespektive meines, sich bewegenden Bezugssytem ganz oder teilweise aufheben.


----------

